# MW2 NAT Type: Strict



## Chulo

I'm having problems with my MW2, I have a NAT type: Strict issue. I put tried putting my PS3 into DMZ already, it reads the IP fine, but it has problems with the reading the DNS for some reason. Any suggestions?

I use this details

IP: 192.168.1.90
Subnetmask: 255.255.255.0
DR: 10.0.0.1
Primary DNS: 10.0.0.1
Secondary DNS: 10.0.0.1

i get DNS error 80710102


----------



## Jason09

Hi Chulo,
What is the make and model of both your modem and router?


----------



## Chulo

Modem is Westell and my router is a Netgear WGR614v9

I have NAT type 2 on my PS3, which means it should get Internet without any problems, but my Modern Warfare 2 game says "NAT type: Strict" for some reason.

Edit: I tried to DMZ as well, but I always get a DNS error for some reason, and the PS3 uses 10.0.0.3 as the IP and DNS 10.0.0.1 as the DNS on the current connection I have problems with.


----------



## Jason09

Your Westell modem may also be functioning as a router, making it a modem/router combo. Can you post the exact model number of it?


----------



## Chulo

I honestly don't know what model it is, it says nothing about model on the back. I took some pictures of my Modem so I hope it helps;

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii70/c4613/SDC11752.jpg

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii70/c4613/SDC11756.jpg


----------



## Jason09

Go to the status page of the Netgear router, and take note of the WAN/Internet IP address that is listed. Then connect a computer directly to the Westell modem, and enter *192.168.1.254* in the web browser. You should be inside the modem, and you should see a virtual server or port forwarding page (it may be under the Advanced menu.) Instead of creating a static IP address and forwarding the ports to your computer's IP address, forward the ports using the Netgear's Internet IP address. The following ports need to be open: 
TCP port 80
TCP port 443
TCP port 5223
UDP port 3478-3479
UDP port 3658-3659

Then connect back to the Netgear router and forward the ports to your computer's IP address.


----------



## Chulo

I looked everywhere but I don't see an option for that. I know what it should look like but I think my Modem has no option for that. Here's a pic;

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii70/c4613/modem.jpg

I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, I followed all your steps. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jason09

Do you see a screen to open the ports under Remote Access? Also, is the Netgear's Internet IP address different from the IP address shown at www.whatismyip.com?


----------



## Chulo

Remote Access? Sorry I don't really know how to do the Remote Access thing I'm not really a Computer person, and yes I think the IPs are different.


----------



## Jason09

Can you post a screenshot of the Remote access page?


----------

